# Bellator 107 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 107 takes place in 5 days Friday November 8th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If anyone wants to play in this contest and pick the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. Bellator's still good MMA without 3 title fights at the same show.



> Cheick Kongo vs. Peter Graham
> Travis Marx vs. Joe Warren
> Mikkel Parlo vs. Brennan Ward
> (James) Edson Berto vs. Patricky Freire
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
GDPofDRB
AlphaDawg


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm signing on for this one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 107 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Peter Graham :thumbsdown:
> Travis Marx :thumbsdown:
> Mikkel Parlo :thumbsdown:
> Patricky Freire :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Cheick Kongo :thumbsup:
> Travis Marx :thumbsdown:
> Brennan Ward :thumbsup:
> Derek Campos :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Cheick Kongo :thumbsup:
> Joe Warren :thumbsup:
> Brennan Ward :thumbsup:
> Patricky Freire :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Result: Linton Vassel def. Matt Jones via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-26)
> 
> Result: Raphael Butler def. Josh Burns via Submission (verbal) - Round 1, 2:14
> 
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... AlphaDawg gets even richer with an almost perfect score, nailing all the fights that aired but the last one stopped the perfection I guess. Still great work.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

God damn you Robert White. So close.

I'm getting pretty good at this. Just wish I could win the GP for once. Season 9 will be my season!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wrong fight card to pick underdogs I guess.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> Wrong fight card to pick underdogs I guess.


Yeah, that would've been the previous card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guessed Straus correctly on the last fight card.


----------

